# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  policy در sql server 2012

## meliti

سلام
کسی در مورد policy ها توی sql server 2012 اطلاعاتی داره؟ اینکه در چه مواقعی دیتابیس نیاز به policy پیدا می کنه؟
و policy ها به طور کلی چی هستن؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
Policy ها کلا برای اعمال یک سری قوانین در سطح Instance هستند که تمام دیتابیسها باید اون قوانین رو پیاده سازی کنند از نوع Index گذاری تا اصول نام گذاری و نوع حجم دیتابیس ها ، تعداد Data File ها و غیره.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونید فیلمهای در این زمینه رو از Channel9.Msdn.com دانلود کنید.

----------

